

Server monitoring startup doing some validation - dataloopio

Have been working on this for a while now and recently did a video explaining our key features on the site.<p>Our differentiators are that we&#x27;re easy to install and setup but as powerful as something like Nagios, we&#x27;re designed for automation and continuously changing environments. We also have some cool technology around interactive alerting so you can fix stuff when you&#x27;re out and about from your mobile phone. Any feedback would be awesome - be as critical as you can please as we&#x27;re hoping to release a freemium service in the new year.<p>The url is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dataloop.io
======
johng
Before I spent any time signing up I'd want to know what kind of pricing I'm
going to expect. I've used both pingdom and nodeping... nodeping is more up my
price alley.

